# Best way to bond rabbits!!



## Cupcake121 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya! 
I really need some help! I'm really confused by the advise on the Internet about bonding bunnies! I have a neutered male called duke who is a lovely huggy bunny, after reading some advise saying do the bonding as quick as possible I brought a 9 week old unneutered female home and put them both in the new cage. The new bunny was fine but duke mounted her in the corner of the cage and seemed to pin her Down. And possily bite her? I'm not sure if it was a bite or a hold down. I really need some help as to how to approach this one! 

Thank you so much with any help you cab give me.

Jeanette


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hi jeanette, you would actually be better off waiting untill you have the new doe spayed before you try introducing them

once she is spayed you need to put them together in totaly neutral space, in a room neither have been in before. chasing, fur pulling and mounting is fine, you need to keep an eye on them for atleast 24 hours, they will have a few scuffles but will soon settle down, if any blood is drawn you need to separate them


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would agree..... Wait until she is spayed and her hormones have settled before bonding them. Then I would start them in as small space as possible and build it up. For all of mine, I put them both in a small pet carrier and sat in the lounge stroking them while watching tv and kept transferring the scent over to each other. When they were happy, a put them in a small run and then a larger run. I did the same when I bonded 3 and 4. If then start nipping spray them with water and they will start washing which triggers off a more social atmosphere and helps them to bond they may then start washing each other too!


----------



## Cupcake121 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advise! I did have them on my lap together, duke sat there and practically fell asleep as I stroked them and willow took her chance to lie all over him and clean him which was soooooo cute! Duke didn't seem to mind at all, should I continue with that do you think until she gets spayed? Xxxx


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

One problem you will have with bonding them now, is that you will have to split them for a while to let her recover from the op, so may need to re-bond them again. There is no harm sitting with them though!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Cupcake121 said:


> Thanks for the advise! I did have them on my lap together, duke sat there and practically fell asleep as I stroked them and willow took her chance to lie all over him and clean him which was soooooo cute! Duke didn't seem to mind at all, should I continue with that do you think until she gets spayed? Xxxx


personally, i would say no

putting them together for even short periods of time will start them bonding, that bond will be broken when ever you separate them, doing this can be very stressful and upsetting for both rabbits


----------

